

Elderly couple lose $512,000 to scammers - yewweitan
http://www.itnews.com.au/News/218354,elderly-couple-lose-512000-to-scammers.aspx

======
seasoup
Sounds suspicious. I suspect the elderly couple of laundering money for
people.

